# Selector de canales partes y circuitos



## hioasakura (Mar 30, 2008)

Disculpen pues me preguntaba si alguien podria decirme cueles son las partes y circuitos que integran el selector de canales de un tv y algun metodo de mantenimiento del selector de canales cualquier información que me puedan dar es util les agradezco de antemano por la ayuda muchas gracias!


----------



## pepechip (Mar 30, 2008)

hola
basicamente todo esta integrado dentro del sintonizador (pequeña cajita metalica donde introduces la antena).
Ticho sintonizador tiene un terminal al que aplicas una tension comprendida entre 0 y 35 v (aproximadamente), de modo que segun la tension que le apliques conseguiras que sintonice un canal u otro.
Dicho sintonizador ya te entrega directamente la señal de audio y video.

saludos.


----------



## eflesoar2674 (Sep 6, 2010)

hola necesito ayuda con un problema que me dejaron es el siguiente:
diseñar un selector que cumpla con lo siguiente
si p1 envia una impresion y p2 envia una mpresion y la impresion es mayor a 10 pg, imprima datos de p1 en i2; deje en cola a p2, y si p2 tiene mas de 10 pg imprima tambien en i2.

si la impresion es inferior a 10 pg imprima en i0 y tambien  i1

quiero saber que debo usar un mux o demux y de cuantas variables 
gracias ... ademas debo hacer esto en vhdl en xilinxs


----------

